
Amazon Honeycode - tbeutel
https://www.honeycode.aws/
======
hadrien01
The website wouldn't load on my computer, so here's another link:
[https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/aws/introducing-amazon-
honey...](https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/aws/introducing-amazon-honeycode-
build-web-mobile-apps-without-writing-code/)

